# Difference between capacity and saturation



## Blu1913 (Sep 5, 2006)

Are capacity and saturation interchangable or are they completely separate. If they are separate, what is a clear definition for them.

Thanks.


----------



## traffic (Sep 5, 2006)

Capacity is the maximum rate of flow for the subject lane group that may pass through the intersection under prevailing traffic, roadway and signalization conditons.

Capacity = saturation flow rate*( effective green ratio)

V/C is the degree of saturation/volume to capacity ratio

Linde 74-12

hope this helps, rusty


----------



## traffic (Sep 5, 2006)

Saturation flow is the total maximum flow rate when 100% o fthe green time is available.


----------

